# Illinois Central SD-45



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the undecorated SD-45 sitting around for two years and finally decided to do something with it. So I painted it and altered it to look like Illinois Central's only SD-45. In real life, it was the first SD-45 EMD made, and was in demo paint when IC bought. So you can say it was one onwer all of its life. It was always Orange and white, with minor changes over the year, mainly when they repainted it and made it Illinois Cental Gulf. Retired and scapped.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint Rex. Here is a prototype photo in its not so clean days. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1036568


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Rex!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Rex, 
You did an excellent job on your IC SD 45. 

Paul, 
The prototype (deadline?) IC SD 45 in your picture could be entered in a Concours D'Elegance showing compared to a Southern Pacific SD 9 I had seen years ago in South San Francisco - looked like it was dredged up from Mono lake. 

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Rex. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is nice, Rex... Real, real nice... Well done..


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A very sharp looking loco, a very fine job of painting it.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I also just finished The matching Illinois Central GP-40. I am really surprised that the decals still worked. I have had them sitting in a draw for 2 1/2- 3 years. I will try to get a picture of the pair together later.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

You definitely do nice work, Rex! That SD45 really turned out nice! 

Ed


----------

